# Mail et Apple Watch : help please !



## Pobla Picossa (18 Août 2015)

Voilà plus de 4 heures que je me fais promener par les différents services d'Apple (chat, mail, SAV au téléphone, Apple Store Opera) et que je n'arrive pas à régler un souci.

Alors je me dis que sur ce forum, il y a peut-être des gens plus dégourdis que ceux d'Apple...

Je vous explique : je ne reçois pas les notifications de Mail sur l'Apple Watch. Ou plutôt, pour les recevoir, il faut au préalable... que j'ouvre Mail sur l'Apple Watch. Au bout de quelques secondes, les notifs se déclenchent, ce qui n'est pas vraiment l'idéal, avouez.

Si par hasard quelqu'un a la solution, ça m'arrange...

Je précise que j'ai bien pris connaissance des actions à effectuer pour que ça fonctionne, eh bien non. Je suis assez dépité, parce que j'ai une Pebble depuis un an qui ne m'a jamais fait défaut, et également une Android Wear qui fonctionne sans souci, ***y compris sur mon iPhone*** (oui, on peut le faire) et il faut que ce soit une AW qui fasse ses caprices...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pobla Picossa (18 Août 2015)

J'ai fini par trouver. C'était vicieux.

J'utilise des comptes Gmail. L'app Mail sur iPhone ne gère pas le push de Gmail. On ne peux que choisir de relever les mails toutes les 30 minutes, par exemple. Pas de push, pas de notifications sur l'iPhone, pas de notifications sur l'AW, sauf si on force l'app à relever les mails, donc à se connecter.

Pour parer le coup, j'ai utilisé les notifications de Google Mailbox. Le push de Google fonctionne alors, donc les notifs sur l'AW.
Problèmes : 
1/ Le message n'apparaît pas en entier
2/ Il y a un gros risque de toucher un mauvais bouton et de mettre le message à la poubelle.

Conclusion : c'est la merde. Il n'y a pas ce problème avec Android Wear, et c'est assez lamentable pour Apple.


----------



## fousfous (18 Août 2015)

La conclusion c'est arrête d'utiliser Gmail plutôt...
Aucuns support des standards mail, c'est pour ça que ça merde. Et sur Android y a intérêt que ça fonctionne vu que c'est fait par Google...

Ah ils sont fort chez Google, faire diminuer la qualité de leur service sur les autres appareils et ensuite accuser les autres constructeurs d'être ultra buggué pour reprendre les clients.


----------



## romaing34 (18 Août 2015)

Pour être plus précis, Google a interrompu le push sur les comptes Gmail grand public début 2013, le réservant aux comptes pro sur lesquels ça fonctionne toujours sans problème sur n'importe quel soft. Pour le coup, le service est bel et bien castré hors écosystème Android.

Du coup à part troller je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt de ton dernier message : le push fonctionne très bien pourvu que le service utilisé le permette. Une solution si tu ne veux pas lâcher ton compte Gmail : rediriger les mains entrants sur une autre adresse gratuite (iCloud par exemple), qui elle te permettra d'avoir du push. Ou payer pour passer sur un compte pro chez Google. Mais surtout arrêter de dauber gratuitement sur Apple sans justification. Si Android te convient plus, restes-y, personne ne te force la main pour utiliser un écosystème qui ne répond pas à tes attentes.


----------



## Pobla Picossa (19 Août 2015)

Calmons-nous...
En fait, l'explication était purement technique, pas besoin de dauber les uns ou les autres. 
J'ai fini par comprendre que pour avoir une notif instantanée de comptes Gmail, il fallait que ce soit le serveur qui pousse les mails vers le smartphone. 
Mail n'utilisant pas de serveur intermédiaire, sa seule manière de recevoir les mails est d'aller les chercher. Et ce n'est pas possible de le faire en permanence, cela flinguerait la batterie.
Gmail a son propre serveur, et pour cause 

D'ailleurs, même sans Apple Watch, Mail ne notifie Gmail en temps réel.
Donc pour avoir la notif ET le message complet sur Apple Watch, il faut soit que Gmail crée une app pour Apple Watch, soit utiliser une app tierce qui stocke les mails de Gmail... sur son propre serveur. Ca fonctionne parfaitement avec CloudMagic, c'est finalement la solution que j'ai adoptée, et ça doit aussi fonctionner avec Outlook.
Il est normal d'avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre avec Android Wear concernant Gmail, et Apple n'est pas coupable sur le coup.

Mais bon, quand on ne connait pas, cela peut être perturbant de voir Mail IOS ne pas gérer les notifs, même si la raison est maintenant claire pour moi. Allez sur les forums US et vous verrez que cela passe pour un bug aux yeux de plein de gens et qu'ils vont trafiquer au plus profond des entrailles des réglages sans grand succès. J'ai quand même passé quatre heures, réellement quatre heures, entre chat et coups de fil au SAV d'Apple, je leur expliquais que je n'avais pas de notification de mes mails Gmail avec Mail sur Apple Watch, et personne ne m'a donné la bonne explication. Ca me paraît pourtant être un cas de figure qui doit être assez fréquent, tiens, MacG, vous pourriez en faire un bel article didactique.

Merci à fousfous et romain34 de m'avoir répondu


----------



## romaing34 (19 Août 2015)

Pas de lézard 

Par contre je maintiens ce que je disais dans mon précédent message : Mail IOS gérait parfaitement le push Gmail avant 2013, Google avait introduit le push en 2009 de mémoire pour les comptes Gmail grand public sur iPhone.

Ils fournissent d'ailleurs toujours la fonctionnalité pour les comptes Google for Work, j'ai mes mails pro là-dessus qui sont bien pushés en temps réel sur mon téléphone.


----------



## Pobla Picossa (19 Août 2015)

Merci pour ces détails.
Est-ce qu'avec Google for Work, il y a une option pour que Google n'aille pas fourrer son nez dans tous nos messages ?


----------



## romaing34 (19 Août 2015)

N'étant pas DSI mais simple utilisateur de la solution déployée je ne pourrais te répondre sur ce point.

Ceci dit compte tenu du niveau de confidentialité exigé dans mon organisation, j'imagine que le point à forcément été étudié avant de basculer sur cette solution...


----------



## fousfous (19 Août 2015)

Moi je trouverai un peu suicidaire de donner des informations confidentielles à Google, et puis au niveau sécurité c'est loin d'être les meilleurs, j'espère qu'il n'y a rien de sensible chez toi.


----------



## Pobla Picossa (19 Août 2015)

OK, merci.
Gmail étant quand même une sacrée bonne solution, je ne serais pas contre le fait de payer un peu pour une version "premium" qui ne me considère pas uniquement comme un produit, mais comme un utilisateur à part entière...


----------



## fousfous (19 Août 2015)

Pour ça il ne faut pas utiliser le moindre service de google (c'est ce que je fais actuellement et je vis très bien), mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser Gmail, c'est inférieur à la plupart des services mails. Surtout avec les problèmes techniques que ça occasionne.


----------



## Yaya31832 (27 Novembre 2015)

Mince, suite à un soucis Hotmail j'ai tout modifié (et j'ai pas eu facile) pour me faire un compte Gmail. Maintenant que tout est fait voilà que je découvre ce truc malhonnête de Google. Pas possible ça.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Décembre 2015)

Quand c'est gratuit le produit c'est vous...


----------



## tabasko (22 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous !
Je suis ici car je tourne un peu en rond sur le même sujet.
J'ai eu ce soir une idée simple mais que je n'arrive pas à mettre en pratique 

Dans Gmail, en ligne, dans les paramètres je me suis dis que je pouvais configuré un transfert automatique et inconditionnel de mes boites gmail sur mon adresse mail icloud. Ceci en pensant que la solution Mail + iCloud + Apple Watch m'apporterait une solution simple à mes tourments de push avec Gmail.

Et je n'y arrive pas. La loose ! 
Pourtant sur l'iPhone j'ai bien configuré le compte mail icloud en push, du côté de l'AW çà a l'air correctement configuré aussi, mais toujours pas de push.
Si je lance Mail manuellement sur l'AW çà marche, mais c'est le push que je souhaitais


----------



## NestorK (22 Décembre 2015)

Tabasko, c'est pourtant ce que je fais et ça marche parfaitement (et simplement même si la méthode peut sembler compliquée...)

Gmail > pousse tout vers iCloud (à configurer dans Gmail)
Dans iPhone > mail configuré sur compte iCloud.
Apple Watch > je reçois bien les notifications de mon mail en iCloud qui reçoit lui l'intégralité de mes mails Gmail.

Ton problème semble venir de Gmail, non ? L'as tu bien configuré pour tout pousser vers ton mail iCloud ?


----------



## tabasko (22 Décembre 2015)

Je pense que oui, j'ai configuré le "transfert" de tous mes mails.
Je reçois bien les mails sur l'AW, mais pas de notification push temps réel.
J'ai bien vérifié les paramètres AW/iPhone ...


----------



## tabasko (22 Décembre 2015)

J'ai fais ceci dans gmail :







Côté iPhone :
Dans Mail : j'ai configuré l'adresse mail icloud
Dans les paramètres : Réglages / Mail / iCloud / me Mail est bien activé.
Dans les paramètres : Réglages / Mail / Push est bien activé et lorsque je descends encore d'un niveau avec mon mail icloud : je suis bien en mode push (pour la boite de réception).

Côté AW :
Dans les paramètres : Ma montre / Notification / Mail / iCloud : Activé - Afficher les alertes icloud (ok)
(j'ai volontairement laissé que "tactile" (c'est bien vibration? je ne voulais pas sonore).
Dans les paramètres : Mon montre / Mail / (Personnalisé) afficher les alertes (Activé) et iCloud : Activé

Et même comme çà, je n'y arrive pas... Je me dis qu'il y a un truc grossier qui m'échappe !

Help !


----------



## watchmefalll (25 Février 2016)

Salut.

Perso j'ai trouvé la parade pour avoir mes comptes gmail en push sur mon AW : j'utilise Outlook. C'est con mais ça marche. Voilà, bisous.


----------

